# Blood:Water Mission



## Me Died Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.bloodwatermission.org/

Jars of Clay is currently working on a project to provide 1000 new wells in Africa so citizens can have clean water, as 6500 people in Africa die every day from various causes in addition to AIDS, and that many of the people have to walk unthinkable miles to get clean water. As the site notes,



> Blood:Water Mission exists to promote clean blood and clean water efforts in Africa, tangibly reducing the impact of the HIV/AIDS pandemic while addressing the underlying issues of poverty, injustice and oppression. Blood:Water is building clean water wells, supporting medical facilities, and focusing on community and worldview transformation, both here in America and in Africa.



I found out about this at a recent Derek Webb/Sandra McCracken/Steven Delopoulos concert I had the pleasure of attending, and Derek talked about his ministry supporting this endeavor by Jars, and emphasized that *one dollar donated to the project will provide one African citizen with clean water for one year!* He gave out the above web address, which has further information on the endeavor as well as opportunities to help.

http://www.bloodwatermission.org/


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks neat...I read more


----------

